# Uber Drivers Can Sell You Goods During Your Ride



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

*Uber drivers Can Sell You Goods During Your Ride*

From: Engadget | Author: Jon Fingas

Don't be surprised if you get a sales pitch the next time you step into an Uber car. The ridesharing service has formed a partnership with Cargo to give drivers free boxes full of goods they can sell to passengers through a mobile app, ranging from snacks to phone chargers -- if you didn't get a bite to eat before leaving for the airport, you won't have to wait to get your fix. Drivers in Los Angeles and San Francisco can pick up the boxes today at Uber's support centers (known as Greenlight Hubs), and there are plans to expand to other cities that already have Cargo service (including New York City, Atlanta and Dallas).

There are a couple of requirements before a driver can receive a box, according to Cargo chief Jeff Cripe. They need to have both a minimum 4.7-star rating on Uber and be relatively active on the service. To put it another way, they want trustworthy drivers taking enough passengers to produce a good return on the investment. They don't have to drive for Uber when they're selling from the Cargo box, however.

Uber isn't shy about its motivations: this gives drivers "extra income" in addition to enticing customers. While there are questions as to whether or not Uber pays drivers fairly in the first place, this would give them an extra revenue source that wouldn't force them to drive extra hours. Cargo estimates that drivers can earn between $1,500 to $3,000 in extra income per year. That wouldn't represent a huge change in quality of life, but it might be enough to keep drivers faithful to Uber instead of departing for Lyft or exiting the ridesharing business altogether.

Article: https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/19/uber-cargo-deal-sells-goods-to-passengers/


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

If we wanted to sell snacks, we’d do it on our own and actually make a profit. Yet, sadly, most of us are too poor to even buy a Nutter Butter. 

Let Uber into the car and take EVEN more money so I can make less than “less than minimum-wage?” 

No thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bored hungry Uber drivers will be the ones eating this crap, if a ghetto pax doesn’t steal it first.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Genius. Maybe that's the plan? The driver gets fed up waiting 30 minutes in between calls, gets tempted to reach over and grab an overpriced snack, at which time they owe Uber even more money.

Solved. 


Uber's Guber said:


> Bored hungry Uber drivers will be the ones eating this crap, if a ghetto pax doesn't steal it first.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Okay. Lets analyze this program. Remember, Uber does not have the best track record when it come to new ideas and schemes. So what could go wrong with this idea?

Where do you put this box of stuff to pedal? How would you display it? 

In a sedan a driver could fill one whole seat with an assortment of this and that. So the 4th rider gets to hold the box of this and that in their lap ?!?

In the trunk? I cannot see the driver pulling over to get a water, candy bar, back scratcher & disposable pillow out of the trunk. Hell most drivers wont even get out to help load luggage or groceries. 

UBER-Bodega….. is coming to your market soon! 

Who is going to pay for an Aux-Cord or charger?
VERY FEW!

Why would a rider pay $2.00 or more for a .10 cent bottle of water?
THEY WONT! THEY WILL BRING THEIR OWN WATER.

Then comes the battle over “you didn’t pay for that cup cake”….then comes the fight and then the driver pulls his gun…..we all know this does not end well. 

How about food poisoning, allergic reactions to peanuts. Law suits come next. Will Uber cover you?

How about the candy and pop that is now all over the seats and Uber is now processing 10,000 cleaning-fee requests per day. 

WOW. This does not sound like a good idea. Sorry Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber sold its drivers a Bill of Goods.

This REALLY _*IS*_ wonderful. I sell the customer a bag of Fritos. He eats it in the car. He leaves crumbs everywhere. Next customer gets into car. Next customer sees crumbs. Next customer one-stars me and renders unto me a "badge" for "cleanliness".

OH, I FORGOT: Customer throws empty Fritos bag onto floor despite my informing him that I have a litter bag.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I sell the customer a bag of Fritos. He eats it in the car. He leaves crumbs everywhere.


hmmmmm, On second thought, this could prove profitable.....
Cleaning fees! Ka-Ching!! 

Going forward though, this notion of selling food to pax is simply teaching them that our vehicle is okay for scarfing in, and they'll quickly revert to the cheaper route of bringing their own food chest when ordering future trips. I once had a paxhole take the wrap off a large salad bowl and proceeded to fork mouthful after mouthful of greens down her throat while doing 70mph down the freeway. The overwhelming smell of pungent vinegar was enough to choke a buzzard. I fantasized slamming my brakes and watching how far that fork could ram down her throat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I once had a paxhole take the wrap off a large salad bowl and proceeded to fork mouthful after mouthful of greens down her throat while doing 70mph down the freeway.


It must have been a Gr*yft* passenger. Gr*yft* customers LOVE to eat in the car. In fact, Gr*yft* should have a checkbox for "Rider wanted to eat in the car" as a reason for cancelling.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I can see a driver explaining to a pax on how to download the Cargo app while in morning freeway rush hour to the airport and causing an accident or a young pax stealing from the Cargo box and distracting the driver from paying attention to the roadway. Won't be long before we have another fatality caught on an Uber dash cam while the driver is distracted.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber sold its drivers a Bill of Goods.
> 
> This REALLY _*IS*_ wonderful. I sell the customer a bag of Fritos. He eats it in the car. He leaves crumbs everywhere. Next customer gets into car. Next customer sees crumbs. Next customer one-stars me and renders unto me a "badge" for "cleanliness".
> 
> OH, I FORGOT: Customer throws empty Fritos bag onto floor despite my informing him that I have a litter bag.


This is exactly what will happen, along with trying to explain to the passenger how to do this.

I have a few rules in my car. One is no eating... and no open containers.

If I really wanted to sell food, I would bring my own and the profits would be all mine.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

1 stars recieved for food quality.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> This is exactly what will happen, along with trying to explain to the passenger how to do this.
> 
> I have a few rules in my car. One is no eating... and no open containers.
> 
> If I really wanted to sell food, I would bring my own and the profits would be all mine.


The permits for Orlandoish wasn't that high.

I did it for years back when i had bigger vehicles. I stuck with water thou because it was sales tax exempt.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I carry a few waters and leave one in the back for most riders. Most wont take it, some do. No charge.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

We should start offer condoms too. Some drunk couples start kissing in the car . Boom. I have a condom for you. Like in a bathroom.


----------

